# Ohio Bear



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Tore up my camera pretty neat to get pics of him though. Playing with my mineral block.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

What county?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Tore up my camera pretty neat to get pics of him though. Playing with my mineral block.
> 
> View attachment 368527


Whereabouts are you located?


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a biggun too . Cool pics . Sorry about your camera


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I think the bear is from the Salt Fork area, looking for Big Foot.

Big Foot owes the bear money.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Mahoning County


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> Mahoning County


I had one in my back yard a couple weeks ago, SH. He ate my bird feeder and i did not see him.
My son stopped over after working midnight shift and found the remains of the feeder and his tracks. He put up his camera over some doughnuts and sweet rolls, but failed to get a pick. By the looks of the tracks he guested him at 100-150 pounds.
BTW; the doughnuts and sweet rolls were gone, but nothing on the camera. Mahoning county also, Lowellville, just below the old limestone quarry.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

here’s one from a friends cam in noble county.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

threeten said:


> View attachment 368777
> 
> here’s one from a friends cam in noble county.


He's looking for fried, pressure-cooked chicken at The Plaza at Belle Valley.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

They are in Lake and Ashtabula county also. I have photos from both


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Seems like more and more in eastern Ohio every year.
I've still never seen a live one.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

My son texted me two years ago while he was turkey hunting from a ground blind.He wanted me to bring him a new pair of shorts because one walked by at about 15 feet.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

2 were spotted in Tuscarawas county a couple years ago , police dash cam footage of them casually walking up a busy road at edge of town ( new Philadelphia)


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Heres one taken 100 yards south of my place bout 3 to 4 years ago;










This one was taken a 1/2 miles from my place at my sons buddy's place, right around that same time frame;


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

my buddies pic is printed in the outdoor new this week.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

berkshirepresident said:


> I think the bear is from the Salt Fork area, looking for Big Foot.
> 
> Big Foot owes the bear money.


Daryl his mane is Daryl


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Upland said:


> Daryl his mane is Daryl


name lol not mane


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

I last read there are Aprox. 75 bears in Ohio. Mostly juvenile males.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

OrangeMilk said:


> I last read there are Aprox. 75 bears in Ohio. Mostly juvenile males.


my wife read your post and said you are incorrect she said I can be a Bear at times and she said I act like I'm a Juvenile so there is 76


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

I've had em nosing around with my cams 10 minutes after I've hung em. They make metal boxes that make it a little more sporting for the bear but usually its the same end result.. busted up camera. Most likely a lonely boar out looking for a girlfriend, July is their mating season I'm told. Good bit of em up in the mountains a few miles from my place


----------

